# My GF wants me to fall asleep inside her....



## Jamesss (Mar 4, 2008)

So my gf seems to have this fantasy of me falling asleep inside her. She has brought it up many times and I even tried it once - I don't remember the position, I think spooning though. It didn't last over 5 -10 min and I think I just wound up fucking her again - or getting soft and rolling over.... don't really remember. Either way, just wondering if anyone else has had a girl ask for this.


----------



## shamegame (Mar 4, 2008)

If you sleep you will fall out. Maybe pop a viagra and some sleeping pills ?

P.S. this thread is icky.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

Its in the words to a song but i cant think of it now .. damn ...


i think a 3rd eye blind song ... maybe ? maybe not


----------



## panhead (Mar 4, 2008)

Go to sleep inside her,sex on the beach,sex under the moonlight,sex in the ocean,sex on a boat,sex in the hot tub ect.

Of course we have had our girls ask us silly shit like that,their girls they like romantic shit.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 4, 2008)

why stop there. make some clothes so you can stay inside her all day. go to disney world and enjoy the rides, talk to mickey while inside her. just some thoughts.


----------



## Reyer (Mar 4, 2008)

Duct tape?


----------



## boobootittyfuck (Mar 4, 2008)

i was thinking super glue but w/e


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 4, 2008)

I was thinking a long string attached to a dildo....you sitting in the living room watching tv and occasionally pulling the string a little to make her think your still there


----------



## Jetson (Mar 4, 2008)

tell her you want to fall asleep with your dick in her mouth


----------



## raziel933 (Mar 5, 2008)

you guys crack me up!  Hell ya know what she says she wants you to fall asleep inside her, simple soultion get her fucked up stoned your still normal stoned and fuck her leave ya dick in and look at her tits to stay hard and once the bitch falls asleep ya slide out and go smoke some more hahahaha It is a good idea for a very strange question.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 5, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> why stop there. make some clothes so you can stay inside her all day. go to disney world and enjoy the rides, talk to mickey while inside her. just some thoughts.


rotflmao!!! i love you masta!


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 5, 2008)

Jetson said:


> tell her you want to fall asleep with your dick in her mouth


hahahaha i love you too!!!! I'm dieing....


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> rotflmao!!! i love you masta!


 hahaha i am glad you liked and i luv u too lol.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 5, 2008)

Use a cock ring and you wont go soft even when your asleep.
Your dick will ache the next day though from being stiff for to long


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 5, 2008)

panhead said:


> Go to sleep inside her,sex on the beach,sex under the moonlight,sex in the ocean,sex on a boat,sex in the hot tub ect.
> 
> Of course we have had our girls ask us silly shit like that,their girls they like romantic shit.


damn....too bad we've been cosigning on the regular lately, no wonder i like you.

i cant even rep you again...gotta spread some of it out....i thought i was doing a good job, guess not!


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 5, 2008)

I tried that once with my finger. She wanted it up her butt. I lasted only two hours then
my nose started itching. WHEW!!!!!!!


----------



## Weezy F Baby (Mar 5, 2008)

lol
tell here that you twitch a lot in your sleep and that you could pull out and violently enter her bumhole by accident

that would get her off this crazy idea


----------



## Redrum (Mar 5, 2008)

Weezy F Baby said:


> lol
> tell here that you twitch a lot in your sleep and that you could pull out and violently enter her bumhole by accident
> 
> that would get her off this crazy idea


or she may just aply a little KY..u never know


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 5, 2008)

I Have Been Asked That Before. I Dont Get It, It Is Not Possible Unless You Are Huge When Youre Not Hard. I Have A Nice Size Dick But Not When It Is Soft. And I Would Bet That Your Lady Just Loves The Dick, Ya Know, Gets Loud And Fucks Several Times A Day Right. Whenever I Have Been Asked To Fall Asleep Inside, They Are Always Nymphos. Better Keep Her Happy, Because If She Wants It And You Aint Around, She Will Get It Anyways. Late


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 7, 2008)

Wake her when she is sleeping and put it in her. Tell her to go back to bed. And when she doesnt tell her thats y this never happens. But if does fall a sleep ( it means ur dick is small) jk. Then wait five min then get out and sleep or finish then sleep and say it was in u when u were sleeping. I DNt think its posible to wake up still in her but u could try.


----------



## email468 (Mar 7, 2008)

accommodate her.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 7, 2008)

*She wants a baby. She's asking for a cork.*


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL I did that a few times hella drunk in college woke up some slut next to me me still wearing a condom=)


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 7, 2008)

I love you guys you crack me up soooo fucking much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yelodrvr (Mar 7, 2008)

holly shit. my wife woke up and came down stairs to see why i was laughing so hard. great thread!!


----------



## smokingbot (Mar 7, 2008)

Why don't you just tell her to stick a dildo in there.


----------



## bloodshotEyz (Mar 7, 2008)

an anti-marijuana ad just implied that smoking marijuana is the same thing as smoking a diploma and a sports car


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 7, 2008)

I snorted a Corvette...I wish I had bought the vette...


----------



## GafferGail (Mar 7, 2008)

Jetson said:


> tell her you want to fall asleep with your dick in her mouth


goddamn thats funny.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 7, 2008)

GafferGail said:


> goddamn thats funny.


Im going to go climb in bed and try wake my chick up and try that.=)


----------



## Cannabolic (Mar 14, 2008)

Reyer said:


> Duct tape?


lmao wow. i dont think that gunna work


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 16, 2008)

...i fell asleep inside her, how do i get myself back to the place where she said, "I want something else, to get me through this semitone kinda life, baby, baby..." Maybe your girl is trying to tell you something else.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 16, 2008)

Jamesss said:


> So my gf seems to have this fantasy of me falling asleep inside her. She has brought it up many times and I even tried it once - I don't remember the position, I think spooning though. It didn't last over 5 -10 min and I think I just wound up fucking her again - or getting soft and rolling over.... don't really remember. Either way, just wondering if anyone else has had a girl ask for this.



they don't ask for it.. but they all get it regularly.. falling asleep is a great way to go off into the ethereal realm of dreams.

iloveyou


----------



## ZenMaster (Mar 17, 2008)

Do the Indiana Jones trick. Find something very much like your dick and swap it out with one fluent motion when she is asleep. Your home free.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Mar 17, 2008)

ZenMaster said:


> Do the Indiana Jones trick. Find something very much like your dick and swap it out with one fluent motion when she is asleep. Your home free.


lol thats the best one yet oh shit lol


----------



## pandabear (Mar 17, 2008)

yea this may be a sign that she wants you to preg her maybe. i mean if you could fall asleep inside her and stay there u are gonna have some crazy wet dreams and start fucking her in your sleep and bust all in her. tada!! u are a dada


i think you could make it work but only if you dont bust a nut and try to fall asleep in here like that. that way u prolly stay hard for a while. fall asleep on top of her. it think if I already busted a nut i would really not feel like stayin in the pussy.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 17, 2008)

I think it's a really weird idea. I actually asked my guy to try it once, but we both ended up feeling kinda grossed out after about 5 min. I like to clean myself up a bit after a good bumbNgrind, so I'd feel pretty gross when I woke up. I think both parties would have to be considerably fucked up on something very potent for this to happen-say a good fuck timed exactly when you were both coming down from E and after smoking a j or something. I wouldn't recommend it, but, like FDD says, you should accommodate her. It's not always easy for girls to express their sexual wants and needs, so you should appreciate that she's comfortable enough with you to confidently ask you to try this with her. Just try it-what's the worst that could happen besides you both feeling gross after 5 min, huh??


----------



## ~MoE~ (Mar 18, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 18, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I think it's a really weird idea. I actually asked my guy to try it once, but we both ended up feeling kinda grossed out after about 5 min.



you felt kinda gross falling asleep inside your girlfriend? 

wtf-

does she moo?

how many legs does she have?

fyi - I have NOT stuck my KAK in anything gross... and weather I am awake or asleep does not change a thing....


Let me define gross for you... gross is going for the bar of soap at your friends house and its covered in pubs.. but you only realize it after you wash your face... that;s gross..


Let me define comfort... PUTTING your HUGE swollen ROCK HARD KAK, into a loving and PULSATING POON... letting a load fly as you look into her crazy dilated eyes.... and then getting so high on the energy that your eyes roll into the back of your head and you just pass out... KAK in POON...

any quetions CLOWN FOOKER?

iloveyou


----------



## Enigma (Mar 18, 2008)

Reyer said:


> Duct tape?


GOD DAMN!

That shit almost made me fall out of my chair!


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 19, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> you felt kinda gross falling asleep inside your girlfriend?
> 
> wtf-
> 
> ...



Dude. I'm a female. And I'm not homosexual. Or Bi. So I don't have a dick and I don't put it in my girlfriend's poon. I like your terminology tho.


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 19, 2008)

WTF????
Darlin if going to sleep inside your gf is romantic to you....might want to rethink a few things...I can see the boat, hot tub etc...but WTF????




panhead said:


> Go to sleep inside her,sex on the beach,sex under the moonlight,sex in the ocean,sex on a boat,sex in the hot tub ect.
> 
> Of course we have had our girls ask us silly shit like that,their girls they like romantic shit.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 19, 2008)

Garden Knowm, it's pronounced "Fuck" not "Fook", but I bet that sounds sexxxy as hell in rl. you have to use that accent the whole time in the sack though, or it won't do it.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 19, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> Dude. I'm a female. And I'm not homosexual. Or Bi. So I don't have a dick and I don't put it in my girlfriend's poon. I like your terminology tho.




OH SHITE!!!! 

I fooked that UP...

So, lets walk down the road of imaginary stories.. a hypothetical if you would...


Me and you are kicking it at the park... down town santa barbara.... killer summer day... checking out the GIANT COY at the COY pond at Alice Kek Park.... Dogs frolicking in the grass and you and I LAYING on a nice blanket at the waters edge under a fine Jamaican Palm...

While laying there you have a tingling feeling in your groin area.... you move your awareness to that area and begin to indulge MENTALLY in that feeling... I sense your vulnerability and I move in for the SHAG... you have a lapse of judgment and a moment of weakness and allow me to diddle and then penetrate your love mound... several minutes and a few seconds later, with the warm sun on our blanket, I give my final thrust and fall asleep.... 

are you ok with this?


please feel free to sub "ME" for your favorite cartoon charater...

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 19, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> Garden Knowm, it's pronounced "Fuck" not "Fook", but I bet that sounds sexxxy as hell in rl. you have to use that accent the whole time in the sack though, or it won't do it.



RL ??

help please

thank you


----------



## Jetson (Mar 19, 2008)

good stuff garden knowm


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 19, 2008)

knowm, asl? you make me feel kinda funny...like climbing the rope in gym class.


----------



## boooky (Mar 19, 2008)

Doesnt sound wierd to me ive heard females ask some wierd things before this I dont find wierd or nasty.. Doesnt seem romantic though either, not in my mind anyways.

Maybe she likes to fuck you while your sleeping? Your soldier jump to conclusions to soon or somthing?


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Mar 19, 2008)

Panda you show the most sense. Evidently you have sex too, lol. I have two kids. Do not fall asleep in it. We havn't even discussed birth control. More Kids you make, More pots you'll need to fill. Ya Dig.




pandabear said:


> yea this may be a sign that she wants you to preg her maybe. i mean if you could fall asleep inside her and stay there u are gonna have some crazy wet dreams and start fucking her in your sleep and bust all in her. tada!! u are a dada
> 
> 
> i think you could make it work but only if you dont bust a nut and try to fall asleep in here like that. that way u prolly stay hard for a while. fall asleep on top of her. it think if I already busted a nut i would really not feel like stayin in the pussy.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 20, 2008)

Ya, sure thing honey. How the hell am I supposed to stay in there while you're making me a sandwich afterwards? hahahaa! Not to mention, I dont think any woman out there can maintain the kind of squeezing needed for such a thing, and fall asleep at the same time. Perhaps the whole idea is like "flogging a dead horse? lmao. Maybe a table leg or something would be more practical, hahhaaaa!


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 20, 2008)

hmmm interesting thread....interesting scenario, i too was asked to fall asleep inside of an ex....but she was unable to have children so preg is out....i didnt think it was gross or anything, kinda strange request, but tried it anyway....funny ass position doggy style completely flattened....i think i stayed in her for about 20 mins, then i woke up and proceeded to plow her like a hayfield in fall...she never asked again.....

on the other hand this other girl used to like catching me with morning wood before i was awake and mount up....i must say it was possibly the best way to wake up ever...just my 2 cents


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 20, 2008)

Jamesss said:


> So my gf seems to have this fantasy of me falling asleep inside her. She has brought it up many times and I even tried it once - I don't remember the position, I think spooning though. It didn't last over 5 -10 min and I think I just wound up fucking her again - or getting soft and rolling over.... don't really remember. Either way, just wondering if anyone else has had a girl ask for this.


Shit dude, most women would cut your balls off if you fell asleep on top of them.
Good Find


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 20, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> knowm, asl? you make me feel kinda funny...like climbing the rope in gym class.



ASL - you can find pictures of me on this site... 



thank you...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Shit dude, most women would cut your balls off if you fell asleep on top of them.
> Good Find



serious? NOT the 4 million woman I have fallen asleep *in, on,* and a few other prepositions..

i love you


----------

